# International Student Here: Someone told me that I can get $500-$1k back as taxrefund



## 4eversmac12 (Mar 24, 2015)

I am an international student here studying the past 2 years. I got an advertisement through Wechat (app) that there are these accountants that can get a tax refund for $500-$1000 dollars when you don't have any income. Their set prices are $15 for international students with no income and $20-international student with income (1 T4 slip only), more than $20 for additional T4 slips. 

Can someone tell how is this possible? I only got the Ontario Trillium Benefit last year with no income and claiming my tuition and textbook credits.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

Sounds like a scam. A tax refund is only tax you have overpaid, and CRA is refunding you the money. If you had no income and paid no tax on it, then you have nothing to come back. If you have a T4 and are a student (international or otherwise), then you will probably get refunded the tax you have overpaid.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

I am guessing that they are referring to the Trillium benefit plus the GST/HST credit for a total of $500-$1,0000.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey foreigner. Not only you don't have to pay any Canadian income tax, you want to use our system for personal gains. As a proud Canadian tax payer, I say shame on you trying to scam our system.

I also know a lot of international students somehow getting Canadian credit cards, max them out when they finish their study, and abandon everything to go back home. Canadian banks and their shareholders (many posters in this forum here) then have to subsidize the bills. Disgusting.


----------



## mf4361 (Apr 11, 2015)

In Ontario (Not sure if still true this year), you can claim rent paid during the year, it's refundable tax credit so if you don't have tax due, it will pay out as cash. You also get Ontario Trillium even if you don't pay any tax.

I doubt you'll get $500 of return without having a T4 though so I wouldn't trust those people.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

MoreMiles said:


> Hey foreigner. Not only you don't have to pay any Canadian income tax, you want to use our system for personal gains. As a proud Canadian tax payer, I say shame on you trying to scam our system.
> 
> I also know a lot of international students somehow getting Canadian credit cards, max them out when they finish their study, and abandon everything to go back home. Canadian banks and their shareholders (many posters in this forum here) then have to subsidize the bills. Disgusting.


You're a racist piece of crap MM.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

mf4361 said:


> In Ontario (Not sure if still true this year), you can claim rent paid during the year, it's refundable tax credit


This is no longer the case. Rent is used in calculating the Trillium benefit. You can estimate the benefit here: http://www.fin.gov.on.ca/en/taxcredits/CalculatorQuestions.asp


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

none said:


> You're a racist piece of crap MM.


Racist? 

You have no idea on what you are saying. Where did I make any racial comment in message? Where is your accusation of 'racial discrimination' from? I am expressing my opinion on tax payer vs non tax payer fairness. In fact, I did not mention anything about race in my previous message. Because I don't care what your race is, a scammer is a scammer. You can be white but still try to scam the rest of hard working Canadians. That is just disgusting. It's the action that is disgusting. Get it? So watch your language and stop your accusation.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Call it what you will you racist ***.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

none said:


> Call it what you will you racist ***.


Do you even know how do read? After my explanations, you post a one line swear words? OMG you must be illiterate and uneducated because when you cannot reason, you just swear.

Anyway. I will just ignore you.


----------

